# Christians: what's does Christ expect of us when the stuff hits the fan?



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Matthew 10:42 And whosoever shall give to drink to one of these little ones a cup of cold water only in the name of a disciple, amen I say to you, he shall not lose his reward. 

Matthew 5:7 Blessed are the merciful, for they shall obtain mercy.

Matthew 25:40 And the King answering shall say to them, Verily, I say to you, Inasmuch as ye have done it to one of the least of these my brethren, ye have done it to me.

So we're gonna have to share with the neighbors. What's your prepper take on this?


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

In one way I agree , but if that person shows up with a gun in there hand , well that's a horse of a deferent color . I am going to protect mine and my wife's life .


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I remember something about virgins and oil. I also remember something about being no better than the heathens if you don't prepare for your family.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Depends. Lots of different possible serinos. Once you share, there will be no acceptance that you ran out. You will be attacked and over run. God also expects people to help themselves. Perhaps some will question the cincerety of my beliefs but I will not endanger my family by giving away sparse supplies or creating a reason to be attacked. Christianity is not a suicide pack. I feel it is reasonable to asses each unique situation and then decide what you can reasonably do or not do.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Annie said:


> Matthew 10:42 And whosoever shall give to drink to one of these little ones a cup of cold water only in the name of a disciple, amen I say to you, he shall not lose his reward.
> 
> Matthew 5:7 Blessed are the merciful, for they shall obtain mercy.
> 
> ...


I'll let you filter thru the sheeple trash and see how you do sorting out your fellow believing Christians ....

I'm a firm believer in doing unto others how they do unto me ....


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Annie said:


> Matthew 10:42 And whosoever shall give to drink to one of these little ones a cup of cold water only in the name of a disciple, amen I say to you, he shall not lose his reward.
> 
> Matthew 5:7 Blessed are the merciful, for they shall obtain mercy.
> 
> ...


I agree, but I am not totally for sure yet how I am going to deal with this subject. Historically it was the Church that assisted those in need before we became the welfare state that we are in now. In my nearby town/city, we have a lot of churches that provide some form of assistance like food or medical and a lot of churches that donate to INC (In the Name of Christ). It is a program that assists people short term with bills like utility's and other stuff etc. I am hoping that that their is still programs that are continuing after SHTF/WROL.

I will donate to those, if I can. If any refugees were to show up to my perimeter then I would tell them where to go for assistance and basically tell them were barely getting by ourselves and seek assistance there. So yeah, I'll be sinning by lying but it would be for protecting my family and I am sure God will forgive me.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Jesus placed limits on feeding, because some were using him, and all they wanted was to eat, and had no intention of being Christian, or worthwhile. Here is some of what happened, keep in mind that they had tracked Him down, after He left secretly:

*25*When they found him on the other side of the lake, they asked him, "Rabbi, when did you get here?"
*26*Jesus answered, "Very truly I tell you, you are looking for me, not because you saw the signs I performed but because you ate the loaves and had your fill. *27*Do not work for food that spoils, but for food that endures to eternal life, which the Son of Man will give you. For on him God the Father has placed his seal of approval."

This is where He famously said, you must eat of my flesh and drink of my blood; and scads of people stopped following Him. And He did not bother to explain Himself either, He let them go, because they were leeches. Everything has its limits, and it is OK to refuse to be a chump.
http://biblehub.com/niv/john/6.htm


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

This is one of the best posts I've seen here with a great question. I must ponder the answer as I'm not one to read scripture but who tries to live his life as God would suggest. I just wanted to say I found this a great post because I left survivalboards or whatever that was over the crass and despicable behavior of people who thought taking from others in SHTF was just going to be their way and tough if anyone thought that was wrong.



Annie said:


> Matthew 10:42 And whosoever shall give to drink to one of these little ones a cup of cold water only in the name of a disciple, amen I say to you, he shall not lose his reward.
> 
> Matthew 5:7 Blessed are the merciful, for they shall obtain mercy.
> 
> ...


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Ought to be the same way you treat your fellow man today.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

*1 Samuel

...[45] Then said David to the Philistine, Thou comest to me with a sword, and with a spear, and with a shield: but I come to thee in the name of the LORD of hosts, the God of the armies of Israel, whom thou hast defied.
[46] This day will the LORD deliver thee into mine hand; and I will smite thee, and take thine head from thee; and I will give the carcases of the host of the Philistines this day unto the fowls of the air, and to the wild beasts of the earth; that all the earth may know that there is a God in Israel.
[47] And all this assembly shall know that the LORD saveth not with sword and spear: for the battle is the LORD's, and he will give you into our hands.
[48] And it came to pass, when the Philistine arose, and came and drew nigh to meet David, that David hasted, and ran toward the army to meet the Philistine.
[49] And David put his hand in his bag, and took thence a stone, and slang it, and smote the Philistine in his forehead, that the stone sunk into his forehead; and he fell upon his face to the earth.
[50] So David prevailed over the Philistine with a sling and with a stone, and smote the Philistine, and slew him; but there was no sword in the hand of David.
*

I, like David have no sword. For The Lord has provided me with an M4...


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> I remember something about virgins and oil. I also remember something about being no better than the heathens if you don't prepare for your family.


I also remember something about storing up in barns, tearing them down to build bigger ones... all for naught.
There was something else about the birds of the air and the flowers in the field...

<-devil's advocate ;-)


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> I'll let you filter thru the sheeple trash and see how you do sorting out your fellow believing Christians ....
> 
> I'm a firm believer in doing unto others how they do unto me ....


Firstly, you misquoted that...
Secondly, I think you missed the point.

"Do unto others as YOU WOULD HAVE THEM TO DO UNTO YOU."


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

"Be fruitful and multiply, and replenish the earth, and subdue it..."

Give away the vital supplies that would sustain you and yours for years, but the town for only a few days, and you will die just like everyone else. You may receive your reward in the next life, but at what cost.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> *1 Samuel
> 
> ...[45] Then said David to the Philistine, Thou comest to me with a sword, and with a spear, and with a shield: but I come to thee in the name of the LORD of hosts, the God of the armies of Israel, whom thou hast defied.
> [46] This day will the LORD deliver thee into mine hand; and I will smite thee, and take thine head from thee; and I will give the carcases of the host of the Philistines this day unto the fowls of the air, and to the wild beasts of the earth; that all the earth may know that there is a God in Israel.
> ...


Amen.
Luke 22:36 He said to them, "But now if you have a purse, take it, and also a bag; and if you don't have a sword, sell your cloak and buy one."
I too have a 21st century sword.

30 years ago, when I was struggling with what my experiences in Vietnam would mean when I faced my final judgement, I embarked on a journey through scripture to find God's position on war, killing, and everything that goes with it. What I found eased my mind on the subject.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

MaterielGeneral said:


> I agree, but I am not totally for sure yet how I am going to deal with this subject. Historically it was the Church that assisted those in need before we became the welfare state that we are in now. In my nearby town/city, we have a lot of churches that provide some form of assistance like food or medical and a lot of churches that donate to INC (In the Name of Christ). It is a program that assists people short term with bills like utility's and other stuff etc. I am hoping that that their is still programs that are continuing after SHTF/WROL.
> 
> I will donate to those, if I can. If any refugees were to show up to my perimeter then I would tell them where to go for assistance and basically tell them were barely getting by ourselves and seek assistance there. So yeah, I'll be sinning by lying but it would be for protecting my family and I am sure God will forgive me.


I agree with that MG.

At my door? It'll be on a Case by Case basis for me. It may be only courtesy they get, and maybe not that much.

However; I symbolically keep three Glasses, a Pitcher and a Platter in the front hall just to remind me...

But I have a Mossy 12ga Pump there too, lest I forget...


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

If I have more than what I need, I will give. But my family will come first, then friends.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Matthew 25:40 And the King answering shall say to them, Verily, I say to you, Inasmuch as ye have done it to one of the least of these my brethren, ye have done it to me.

I always thought this to be a passage that suggests that if we do something nice for someone, it was the same as doing it unto the Almighty. As I have aged, I have concluded that within these words, there is also a warning.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Many years ago I belonged to a Rotary Club. I don't recall the creed or slogan. The meaning of it was simple though. I'd like to be treated as I'd treat others. Sadly in a world of SHTF I don't expect to be treated that well so I guess I'm not thinking of treating others that well because of it. Maybe I need to rethink that some. Maybe the higher question is how do you know how others might treat you?


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

For even when we were with you, this we commanded you, that if any would not work, neither should he eat.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I think when I was 10, I asked my mother that if it is a sin to kill, how can we go to war? She said the Lord forgives in those instances.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

1skrewsloose said:


> I think when I was 10, I asked my mother that if it is a sin to kill, how can we go to war? She said the Lord forgives in those instances.


"Who takes up the sword, perishes by the sword." I always liked the scene when Alvin York goes home, reads his bible and finds the verse that says "Render unto Caesar what is Caesar's, Render unto God what is God's." Then he goes and whips the Kaiser, but good!


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> "Who takes up the sword, perishes by the sword." I always liked the scene when Alvin York goes home, reads his bible and finds the verse that says "Render unto Caesar what is Caesar's, Render unto God what is God's." Then he goes and whips the Kaiser, but good!


that one is very true...service to ones country and people are a dictate of god. it may mean sin...but in jesus we find forgiveness...


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

csi-tech said:


> "Who takes up the sword, perishes by the sword." I always liked the scene when Alvin York goes home, reads his bible and finds the verse that says "Render unto Caesar what is Caesar's, Render unto God what is God's." Then he goes and whips the Kaiser, but good!


 Great movie.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> "Be fruitful and multiply, and replenish the earth, and subdue it..."
> 
> Give away the vital supplies that would sustain you and yours for years, but the town for only a few days, and you will die just like everyone else. You may receive your reward in the next life, but at what cost.


Really? SideKahr that's one super good reason I can think of for sharing my preps. I mean, eternity is for _eternity_. That's like forever, man. There's also something in the bible about selling your birthright for a mess of pottage.

Seriously, when the stuff hits, I don't know exactly what I'll do, whether I'll share my preps or what. I just hope I get the grace to remain pleasing to God.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

It's going to depend on the situation I guess. The previous Bible quotes show's both ways. On one hand we are called to the sword and fight but on the other we are to help others. 

I believe we can have it both ways but it's gonna be a judgement call for both.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

It's really a dilemma. For instance there is 1 Timothy 5:7-8 7 Give the people these instructions, so that no one may be open to blame. 8 Anyone who does not provide for their relatives, and especially for their own household, has denied the faith and is worse than an unbeliever.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> Firstly, you misquoted that...
> Secondly, I think you missed the point.
> 
> "Do unto others as YOU WOULD HAVE THEM TO DO UNTO YOU."


nope - got it perfectly correct .... know why we shake hands with our right? - goes back to the knife and sword days of man's history - much less likely a bushwack when the fighting hand is empty .....

I'll judge what will be done - in return - AFTER I see what someone intends to do to me or has done to me .... my version of an empty hand guarantee

sorry, but it'll be only the dead or the soon to be dead - that didn't protect themselves 100% - in a kill or be killed world ....

know who were some of the best swordsmen? .... the monks and priests of the day - they also had the $$$$$


----------



## Linedog (Jun 29, 2015)

CAUTION THE FOLLOWING STATEMENT IS MINE AND MINE ALONE. 

I avoid religious posts like the plague, that said, I'm not a Christian yet have a long history of various churches. When SHTF or the end happens, I'll be doing whatever I need to do to protect and feed my family yet still be able to sleep at night. I have morals and values, I hold them dear, they are mine not yours don't expect me to live like you do. Don't preach to me, don't tell me of your beliefs unless I ask, real good chance I won't. Ya wanna swap BBQ recipes, I'm all in, how to make a still, please show me. Pull out a big book written centuries ago based on campfire stories and I'm gone. Do I believe in God, Jesus, Buddha, etc, etc, no. Do, I believe in existence after death, yup. Anyone you know come back and talk to you about it, didn't think so. Like one of my favorite sayings, to deny the existence of life other than ours is the same as dipping a cup into the ocean and proclaiming there are no fish. OK I'm off my soapbox, back the the OP's question, I'll protect and feed my family first, if I trust you and you have proven yourself to me, then I will decide what, if anything to share.

Sorry after rereading the title, I'm not a Christian so I should not have replied.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Linedog said:


> CAUTION THE FOLLOWING STATEMENT IS MINE AND MINE ALONE.
> 
> I avoid religious posts like the plague, that said, I'm not a Christian yet have a long history of various churches. When SHTF or the end happens, I'll be doing whatever I need to do to protect and feed my family yet still be able to sleep at night. I have morals and values, I hold them dear, they are mine not yours don't expect me to live like you do. Don't preach to me, don't tell me of your beliefs unless I ask, real good chance I won't. Ya wanna swap BBQ recipes, I'm all in, how to make a still, please show me. Pull out a big book written centuries ago based on campfire stories and I'm gone. Do I believe in God, Jesus, Buddha, etc, etc, no. Do, I believe in existence after death, yup. Anyone you know come back and talk to you about it, didn't think so. Like one of my favorite sayings, to deny the existence of life other than ours is the same as dipping a cup into the ocean and proclaiming there are no fish. OK I'm off my soapbox, back the the OP's question, I'll protect and feed my family first, if I trust you and you have proven yourself to me, then I will decide what, if anything to share.
> 
> Sorry after rereading the title, I'm not a Christian so I should not have replied.


So'kay, pull up a stump. Welcome.

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

There is no way I can share my preps and feed all the "occupy streets", BLM's and other ne'er-do-wells. It is their job to take care of their families. I don't mind helping those who "really" cannot help themselves but I'm not commanded to feed the whole neighborhood.



> 2 Thessalonians 3:
> 10 For even when we were with you, this we commanded you, that if any would not work, neither should he eat.
> 11 For we hear that there are some which walk among you disorderly, working not at all, but are busybodies.
> 12 Now them that are such we command and exhort by our Lord Jesus Christ, that with quietness they work, and eat their own bread.
> ...


I just hope that when it happens, I am far enough off the beaten path to not have to deal with them. I will be helping and sharing with family and a very few friends who have contributed to our plans.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Linedog said:


> CAUTION THE FOLLOWING STATEMENT IS MINE AND MINE ALONE.
> 
> I avoid religious posts like the plague, that said, I'm not a Christian yet have a long history of various churches. When SHTF or the end happens, I'll be doing whatever I need to do to protect and feed my family yet still be able to sleep at night. I have morals and values, I hold them dear, they are mine not yours don't expect me to live like you do. Don't preach to me, don't tell me of your beliefs unless I ask, real good chance I won't. Ya wanna swap BBQ recipes, I'm all in, how to make a still, please show me. Pull out a big book written centuries ago based on campfire stories and I'm gone. Do I believe in God, Jesus, Buddha, etc, etc, no. Do, I believe in existence after death, yup. Anyone you know come back and talk to you about it, didn't think so. Like one of my favorite sayings, to deny the existence of life other than ours is the same as dipping a cup into the ocean and proclaiming there are no fish. OK I'm off my soapbox, back the the OP's question, I'll protect and feed my family first, if I trust you and you have proven yourself to me, then I will decide what, if anything to share.
> 
> Sorry after rereading the title, I'm not a Christian so I should not have replied.


Glad you stopped by.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Annie said:


> Matthew 10:42 And whosoever shall give to drink to one of these little ones a cup of cold water only in the name of a disciple, amen I say to you, he shall not lose his reward.
> 
> Matthew 5:7 Blessed are the merciful, for they shall obtain mercy.
> 
> ...


I have to admit that I'm conflicted with that. 
When actually faced with a neighbor who's starving, chances are my husband and I would end up helping him. But this is just me talking right now - when all is well around us. Our reaction might be quite different depending on the way things are.

For us, one way to try to survive SHTF scenario is to pretend to be among those who are not prepared for it. Once we help someone, that cover is blown.

It's easy to make a reckless act if I'm just by myself, however having someone (husband) who count on me for his survival too......that's a responsibility that has to be taken into grave consideration. And vice versa. We have to be both agreeable to whatever decision we come to. I would most likely defer to his.

We oft times have foster children staying with us temporarily - if we have them when the SHTF, it's our duty as Christians to protect them, and try to see to their safety. We have already decided on that.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Annie said:


> Matthew 10:42 And whosoever shall give to drink to one of these little ones a cup of cold water only in the name of a disciple, amen I say to you, he shall not lose his reward.
> 
> Matthew 5:7 Blessed are the merciful, for they shall obtain mercy.
> 
> ...


Another thing too, those verses refer to *BRETHREN* - which I think means, fellow-Christians. Am I right?


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

stowlin said:


> This is one of the best posts I've seen here with a great question. I must ponder the answer as I'm not one to read scripture but who tries to live his life as God would suggest.


I agree with you. It's a very difficult question. 
A scenario which a lot of Christians like me, had tried to push aside. It forces us to deal with this very
possible scenario.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Annie said:


> Matthew 10:42 And whosoever shall give to drink to one of these little ones a cup of cold water only in the name of a disciple, amen I say to you, he shall not lose his reward.
> 
> Matthew 5:7 Blessed are the merciful, for they shall obtain mercy.
> 
> ...


We have to consider the context of Matthew 18, what Jesus was referring to when He talked about little children. 
He was using children as an analogy.



Matthew 18
The Greatest in the Kingdom of Heaven

18 At that time the disciples came to Jesus and asked, "Who, then, is the greatest in the kingdom of heaven?"

2 He called a little child to him, and placed the child among them. 3 And he said: "Truly I tell you, *unless you change and become like little children,* you will never enter the kingdom of heaven. *4 Therefore, whoever takes the lowly position of this child* is the greatest in the kingdom of heaven. 5 And whoever welcomes one such child in my name welcomes me.

Causing to Stumble

6 "If anyone causes one of *these little ones-those who believe in me*-to stumble, it would be better for them to have a large millstone hung around their neck and to be drowned in the depths of the sea.
7 Woe to the world because of the things that cause people to stumble! Such things must come, but woe to the person through whom they come! 8 If your hand or your foot causes you to stumble, cut it off and throw it away. It is better for you to enter life maimed or crippled than to have two hands or two feet and be thrown into eternal fire. 9 And if your eye causes you to stumble, gouge it out and throw it away. It is better for you to enter life with one eye than to have two eyes and be thrown into the fire of hell.


The way I understand this is we have to be childlike in our faith, and reliance on God. You know how it is when an innocent child fully believes in you, and relies on you? I think that's how we should be like in our faith in God (as our Father, our Provider, our Protector etc..,).

Anyone who causes a disciple of Christ to stumble in his faith, is committing a very grievous sin. 
That poses another dilemma, doesn't it?

If a fellow-Christian comes to you for help (because he knows you're his brother in Christ, and he knows as a brother, you are required by Christ to give help).......turning him away empty-handed could make him question his faith (based on your behaviour contrary to the teachings of Christ). So many Christians had left Christianity because they were disilllusioned by the conduct of other Christians.

Not helping others because we want to ensure the supplies of food for ourselves.....is in a way, contrary to having trust and faith in the Lord, doesn't it? That goes against Matthew 6.

Matthew 6
Do Not Worry
25 "Therefore I tell you, do not worry about your life, what you will eat or drink; or about your body, what you will wear. Is not life more than food, and the body more than clothes? 26 Look at the birds of the air; they do not sow or reap or store away in barns, and yet your heavenly Father feeds them. Are you not much more valuable than they? 

*Trust in God*, is a very big instruction in the Bible. It's stressed in so many ways - from the Old Testament to the New.

I think, the best solution for me when that time comes, is to try to keep trust in God, and pray....
.........and humbly let Him guide me. Give it to Him. 
To remember that I've done it before in difficult situations, and He'd handled them for me.


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

I have to say, if there were children starving, and dehydrated in front of me, I would help as much as I could. 
Anyone who would do different is a scumbag in my opinion, if they have water and food to give.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Jackangus said:


> I have to say, if there were children starving, and dehydrated in front of me, I would help as much as I could.
> Anyone who would do different is a scumbag in my opinion, if they have water and food to give.


You are correct, ya gotta help children.

One issue I foresee though is bad guys using children to find out who has stores available.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Jackangus said:


> I have to say, if there were children starving, and dehydrated in front of me, I would help as much as I could.
> Anyone who would do different is a scumbag in my opinion, if they have water and food to give.


I'll bet you that there will be adults who will exploit small children in order to get prepared people to allow them in for food/water/shelter. Then cut their throat after they are let in.

Jesus offers Salvation.

Slippy does not.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Linedog said:


> CAUTION THE FOLLOWING STATEMENT IS MINE AND MINE ALONE.
> 
> I avoid religious posts like the plague, that said, I'm not a Christian yet have a long history of various churches. When SHTF or the end happens, I'll be doing whatever I need to do to protect and feed my family yet still be able to sleep at night. I have morals and values, I hold them dear, they are mine not yours don't expect me to live like you do. Don't preach to me, don't tell me of your beliefs unless I ask, real good chance I won't. Ya wanna swap BBQ recipes, I'm all in, how to make a still, please show me. Pull out a big book written centuries ago based on campfire stories and I'm gone. Do I believe in God, Jesus, Buddha, etc, etc, no. Do, I believe in existence after death, yup. Anyone you know come back and talk to you about it, didn't think so. Like one of my favorite sayings, to deny the existence of life other than ours is the same as dipping a cup into the ocean and proclaiming there are no fish. OK I'm off my soapbox, back the the OP's question, I'll protect and feed my family first, if I trust you and you have proven yourself to me, then I will decide what, if anything to share.
> 
> Sorry after rereading the title, I'm not a Christian so I should not have replied.


The following statement is mine and mine alone;

I'll pray that you accept Jesus Christ as your Lord and Savior and find Peace.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

double post


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I guess it all depends on how bad times get. Back during the depression, if a person came to our great grandparents' doors in need, they'd give the hobo a plate of food or a sandwich out on the back porch steps, then send them on their way. If I can afford to do that, I will.

But hopefully my family and I will be long gone from the burbs by then, out in the cabin in the woods on a little homestead. But if shtf hits while my family and I are still living in the suburbs, we're gonna have to deal with this problem. If we're still in the 'burbs, and I'm cooking rice and beans on my rocket stove and baking bread in a sun oven, the neighbors are gonna know anyway.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Annie said:


> I guess it all depends on how bad times get. Back during the depression, if a person came to our great grandparents' doors in need, they'd give the hobo a plate of food or a sandwich out on the back porch steps, then send them on their way. If I can afford to do that, I will.
> 
> But hopefully my family and I will be long gone from the burbs by then, out in the cabin in the woods on a little homestead. But if shtf hits while my family and I are still living in the suburbs, we're gonna have to deal with this problem. If we're still in the 'burbs, and I'm cooking rice and beans on my rocket stove and baking bread in a sun oven, the neighbors are gonna know anyway.


Times have changed drastically from the Great Depression Annie.

I'll stand by my strategy that defense is more important than charity. My reason is that anyone who has not seen the factual events over the past 50 years leading up to the shitstorm that we find ourselves..and yet refuses to prepare, well thats on them, not me.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Times have changed drastically from the Great Depression Annie.
> 
> I'll stand by my strategy that defense is more important than charity. My reason is that anyone who has not seen the factual events over the past 50 years leading up to the shitstorm that we find ourselves..and yet refuses to prepare, well thats on them, not me.


Well you have a point there, Mr Slippy. It really bugs me how many people know bad times are coming, yet they do nothing to prepare. I've spoken to friends and extended family about this. They're just like, "I can't afford", or "God will take care of me", or (my fave, from my sis) "I'll just pay you to feed me." :vs_no_no_no: I understand times are tight for a lot of us, but it's amazing how many people can afford cable TV and a cell phone, but can't afford an extra case of water and a bag of beans and rice when the next paycheck comes 'round.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Annie said:


> I guess it all depends on how bad times get. Back during the depression, if a person came to our great grandparents' doors in need, they'd give the hobo a plate of food or a sandwich out on the back porch steps, then send them on their way. If I can afford to do that, I will.


True for some.

My Grandparents and many of their passed children were buried in the Church they helped to found. Some folks were sent to the church. Some were turned away. Some did work for food or change if it was available. Some shared in the meager bounty of that day from the garden or chickens. With nine children of her own Grandma wasn't giving anything out so that her kids went to bed hungrier, but the neighbor kids always could count on her too.

Grandpa wouldn't be home until late because he was out trying to make a dime. So it wasn't his call but hers. She ran the house. He supported and ran the Household.

Case by case, as I have said before. Personally I think the charity of that era is exaggerated. Human nature hasn't changed much; when times are tough those perceived as freeloaders have never been given much shrift. As far as I am concerned they shouldn't be when times times are good either.

It sets a bad example, for the individual, the community and the greater society; and that my dear is scriptural.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> nope - got it perfectly correct .... know why we shake hands with our right? - goes back to the knife and sword days of man's history - much less likely a bushwack when the fighting hand is empty .....
> 
> I'll judge what will be done - in return - AFTER I see what someone intends to do to me or has done to me .... my version of an empty hand guarantee
> 
> ...


You can take whatever bastardized view you wish, but you're still wrong.
The quote is a summation of "The Golden Rule", and is derived from two biblical scriptures. (as far as Christians are concerned, though many other religions mention a variation as well)
"*So in everything, do to others what you would have them do to you, for this sums up the Law and the Prophets.*" - Matthew 7:12
"*Do to others as you would have them do to you.*" - Luke 6:31 (Christ's own words, translated of course)

You can hold to any un-trusting ways you want to, but you can't call yourself a Christian (the target of this topic) and then misquote the words of Christ to suit your own view.
Christ's teachings show us that it is *US* that must first extend the good deed. If we are only good to those who are good to us, we are no different than the evil people of this world, for they do the same.

I'm not telling you how to deal with the situation. I'm just telling you how Christ said to deal with it. Since the target group for this discussion was Christians, it would be up to you to make your peace with the fact that you're not holding up to those teachings.


----------



## preponadime (Jun 15, 2016)

There are 10 families who live on this mountain all except one has been here for more than 15 years but all of us are here for the same reason. All are former military and we help each other with our planting, harvesting we share the fruits of our labor so I guess we fall into the helping and sharing with the neighbor.
Everyone else keep out


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Jesus said that when the end times come, it will be a time such as the world has never seen before. That is the statement that sets the stage for all that will happen. There is no past record to which we can 100% reference with 100% accuracy that what we do will be correct.

Add to that, the fact that in His day, the majority of people were agrarian, and were accustomed to "providing for themselves", . . . today it is totally reversed. We have in fact, either 11 or 12 states TODAY, where there are more people on the dole than there are working. My state, Ohio, is one of them.

Add to that, the fact that the VAST majority rely on Kroger, Meijers, Save-A-Lot, etc. for their foods, . . . a larder which has on its shelves AT THE MOST a 3 day supply of food for the normal number of patrons.

Add the "causitive event" whether it is nuclear disaster, . . . EMP, . . . massive huge earthquakes, . . . civil war, . . . invasion, . . . 

The sum of the above is a society that is ready to rape, pillage, plunder, rob, kill, steal, and destroy, . . . for another meager meal or two. 

The zombies roaming the planet after Wally World runs out of Ramen noodles and Cheerios, . . . will not be reading their Sunday School lesson before they head out.

Personally, . . . I'm going to try my best to be like Jesus, . . . feed them from the 7 loaves and a few fishes, . . . then send them on their way, . . . with the admonition NOT to come back. Help, yes we will, . . . take in and support for the duration, . . . I doubt that extremely.

BUT, . . . those words are for today, . . . and today's perception. Tomorrow and the trouble it brings may call for a different understanding. 

I don't recollect who posted it, . . . but a previous post prayed that his / her actions would be accepted by Christ. That is the bottom line of what we should do and how we should act, . . . and we will not know that without a lot of prayer, . . . and maybe a little more prepping.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Thank you Brother Dwight.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I will give anybody that shows up at my place either a peanut butter sandwich or a bullet.. how they come looking will determine what goes out my door

Christians should give even more to fellow Christians... after all it it clear that people should KNOW us by the LOVE we have for one another.. that means the love we have for fellow disciples

AND the guy that built a bigger shed was doing so because he trusted more in his wealth then then in God and he was greed...he lost his life because he did not give from his abundance

if you have the means today, put away a little extra


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Here's where the adage, "Give a man a fish, feed him for a day. Teach a man to fish, feed him for a lifetime." comes in in my opinion. Right now there's a lot we can do to help ourselves and to help others. Both of which help to fulfill the mandate a Christian has to serve. The same holds true post-SHTF. My family comes first, no question or doubt about it. If I had the means to keep them safe I think I would help out another as much as I could. Like others have said it would be a case by case issue as well. 

My studies of how large groups of people handle disaster have shown that people can band together to help as in the case of the Cajun Navy in the recent Louisiana floods. Likewise in other disasters there can be the total breakdown of all law and order. There's a lot in between as well. Post-SHTF would I help per the mandate to serve that I read in the Bible? Yes, however it's also dependent on the kind of scenario we're facing. With one hand I may be handing out water or teaching someone how to purify their own, but the other hand is ready to reach for my pistol and my eye is keeping stock of my surroundings.


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

There seems to be a hell of a lot of people who are very eager to kill people. Even maybe relishing the world going to shat. Almost a mentality of, you did not prep, tough, starve.
That is really worrying.
I am not naive, or weak, and I will do the best to help other people, as well as myself and family of course. I won't do this for any God, or possible judgement after I die. I will help people if I can, because it is the right thing to do.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

I was reluctant to chime in on this because it can get dragged into doctrinal differences which annoys new believers.

However, the Bible already approaches this topic. In Acts chapters 2-9, James chapters 1-5, and 1 Peter chapters 1-5.

I am not going to write a sermon, or hermeneutical text with an exhaustive exegesis here... But allow me a brief moment of your time, for Jesus' sake.

The "Diaspora" was a time when the religious leaders forced people believing in "the way" out of Jerusalem.
Families lost their property, possessions, and farms, shops, etc. and pushed away from the city.
There was a huge number exceeding 5,000 souls. Much like you might see humanity showing its good side in the floods of Louisiana, earthquakes in California, etc. people naturally will step up and help. I was raised to "take care of yourself so you can take care of others."

No hotels, no motor vehicles, barely enough food for your family, no means to provide for them, no political border inviting your population.
That is an SHTF situation.
If you take about 30 minutes and read the references stated above you will notice that everyone was obedient to the Great Commission, 


> Matthew 28:18 Jesus came and told his disciples, "I have been given all authority in heaven and on earth. 19 Therefore, go and make disciples of all the nations,baptizing them in the name of the Father and the Son and the Holy Spirit. 20 Teach these new disciples to obey all the commands I have given you. And be sure of this: I am with you always, even to the end of the age."


Remember, when a hurricane hits Florida it hits the believer and non-believer like any other natural disaster. Yet, when politics and religions are involved there seems to be a more brutal encounter.

So after perusing the references above, chew on them, (think, ponder, insert yourself) on those times and circumstances. You might see, as I was taught by an old lady who lived miles and miles away from city... "Take care of yourself so you can take care of others" 
(Pssst! She also told me to quit pointing my finger at other people - Ive always got three pointing back at me in my own hand.)
Country folks are like that. 

In summary, the answer to the opening question, IMHO, is to love Christ, "His love compels us to obedience" and "... Go and make disciples..." (by example).

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

CWOLDOJAX said:


> The "Diaspora" was a time when the religious leaders forced people believing in "the way" out of Jerusalem.
> Families lost their property, possessions, and farms, shops, etc. and pushed away from the city.
> There was a huge number exceeding 5,000 souls. Much like you might see humanity showing its good side in the floods of Louisiana, earthquakes in California, etc. people naturally will step up and help. I was raised to "take care of yourself so you can take care of others."


I have to offer a correction, you say "The "Diaspora" was a time when the religious leaders forced people believing in "the way" out of Jerusalem. Families lost their property, possessions, and farms, shops, etc. and pushed away from the city. There was a huge number exceeding 5,000 souls."

there were a few diaspora event but the last one from Israel started 70 AD with the capture and destruction of the city and the total destruction of the temple. it was not the religious leaders it was the roman military and it was a lot more then 5,000.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> I have to offer a correction, you say "The "Diaspora" was a time when the religious leaders forced people believing in "the way" out of Jerusalem. Families lost their property, possessions, and farms, shops, etc. and pushed away from the city. There was a huge number exceeding 5,000 souls."
> 
> there were a few diaspora event but the last one from Israel started 70 AD with the capture and destruction of the city and the total destruction of the temple. it was not the religious leaders it was the roman military and it was a lot more then 5,000.


Thank you.
The one I'm referring to came after Pentecost and the feast of weeks, as shown in Acts.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I have to say, travelers will get my help. They'll be in a world of hurt they could hardly prevent.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

preponadime said:


> There are 10 families who live on this mountain all except one has been here for more than 15 years but all of us are here for the same reason. All are former military and we help each other with our planting, harvesting we share the fruits of our labor so I guess we fall into the helping and sharing with the neighbor.
> Everyone else keep out


Wow, it sounds like you're really blessed! :tango_face_smile: Can I ask how it was that you set this up, or was the living situation something you just stumbled on?


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Jackangus said:


> There seems to be a hell of a lot of people who are very eager to kill people. Even maybe relishing the world going to shat. Almost a mentality of, you did not prep, tough, starve.
> That is really worrying.
> I am not naive, or weak, and I will do the best to help other people, as well as myself and family of course. I won't do this for any God, or possible judgement after I die. I will help people if I can, because it is the right thing to do.


Talks of killing shouldn't roll off easily from our mouths.........since it reflects what's in our hearts.

Matthew 15:11
11 Not what goes into the mouth defiles a man; but what comes out of the mouth, this defiles a man.

15 Peter said, "Explain the parable to us."

16 "Are you still so dull?" Jesus asked them. 17 "Don't you see that whatever enters the mouth goes into the stomach and then out of the body? *18 But the things that come out of a person's mouth come from the heart, and these defile them. 19 For out of the heart come evil thoughts-murder, adultery, sexual immorality, theft, false testimony, slander.* 20 These are what defile a person; but eating with unwashed hands does not defile them.""


It may just be talk of bravado, and we don't really mean to be trigger-happy at all - but some impressionable people may take from that and be inspired from it, become trigger-happy, and it may lead them to perdition - which is contrary to what Christians had been commissioned by Christ to do.

You bet, Satan will take advantage to confuse us all the more. Of course, I'm speaking as a Christian.


----------



## preponadime (Jun 15, 2016)

Annie said:


> Wow, it sounds like you're really blessed! :tango_face_smile: Can I ask how it was that you set this up, or was the living situation something you just stumbled on?


It's a long story I would be happy to tell you if you are really interested


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

preponadime said:


> It's a long story I would be happy to tell you if you are really interested


Sure!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Linedog said:


> CAUTION THE FOLLOWING STATEMENT IS MINE AND MINE ALONE.
> 
> I avoid religious posts like the plague, that said, I'm not a Christian yet have a long history of various churches. When SHTF or the end happens, I'll be doing whatever I need to do to protect and feed my family yet still be able to sleep at night. I have morals and values, I hold them dear, they are mine not yours don't expect me to live like you do. Don't preach to me, don't tell me of your beliefs unless I ask, real good chance I won't. Ya wanna swap BBQ recipes, I'm all in, how to make a still, please show me. Pull out a big book written centuries ago based on campfire stories and I'm gone. Do I believe in God, Jesus, Buddha, etc, etc, no. Do, I believe in existence after death, yup. Anyone you know come back and talk to you about it, didn't think so. Like one of my favorite sayings, to deny the existence of life other than ours is the same as dipping a cup into the ocean and proclaiming there are no fish. OK I'm off my soapbox, back the the OP's question, I'll protect and feed my family first, if I trust you and you have proven yourself to me, then I will decide what, if anything to share.
> 
> Sorry after rereading the title, I'm not a Christian so I should not have replied.


Trusting the Lord will send the Hound of Heaven to drag all the heathens back from the flames one fine day. This still right here works purty good. Electric water heater elements in the boiler saves a bunch of hassle with propane. The place who sells stills will mount a screw in type hole for forty bucks. Well worth it. The five inch copper pipe is hard to find. Think a person could sub out a beer can for that. 
How To Make A Reflux Still ? Complete Plans To Build A Homemade Still


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

^^^^ If you and line dog will excuse us ..... we will leave you two alone for a while.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The same things he expects every other day.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> *The same things he expects every other day*.


Many missed this point when the question was first posed in this thread. Very profound and very true Smitty. Well played my friend.


----------



## Linedog (Jun 29, 2015)

Hey Bigwheel, thanks for the still link, do you have experience with this one or of a column type?


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Denton said:


> I have to say, travelers will get my help. They'll be in a world of hurt they could hardly prevent.


To an extent I agree. I will gladly give my food and go hungry for a child but a thinking adult has made his choice. That's why I've stocked a bit of extra food for the neighbors kids (4 kids between 2 families). But my family comes first. I will go hungry but since I am the "alpha male" in my group I must eat enough to assure that I am healthy enough to act rapidly and with a clear mind to protect my family. So an occasional child will be fed. If there are large groups then I will have no choice that to chase them off as if they were stray dogs.

Life is has been good and if it was just me I'd give my food but I have others to think about. God has allowed for me to have free will. I may choose to go hungry so a child may eat but I will not feed the masses at the expense of my family.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

John Galt said:


> To an extent I agree. I will gladly give my food and go hungry for a child but a thinking adult has made his choice. That's why I've stocked a bit of extra food for the neighbors kids (4 kids between 2 families). But my family comes first. I will go hungry but since I am the "alpha male" in my group I must eat enough to assure that I am healthy enough to act rapidly and with a clear mind to protect my family. So an occasional child will be fed. If there are large groups then I will have no choice that to chase them off as if they were stray dogs.
> 
> Life is has been good and if it was just me I'd give my food but I have others to think about. God has allowed for me to have free will. I may choose to go hungry so a child may eat but I will not feed the masses at the expense of my family.


I have neighbors who would rather spend money on smokes, drugs and alcohol than think for the future. That's on them. I'll not b sharing my lamp oil with them.

On the other hand, nobody knows when the bottom is going to fall out. Life must go on. If things happen quickly, what is a truck driver to do?

I drove for a few years. It was on my mind when I was away from home. What if the crap hits the fan when I am between Santa Rosa and Tucumcari? What happens if I am in the middle of Dallas?

I'll never turn away a truck driver.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I drove the lower 48 and Canada for 10+ years and it was during that time I first became concerned with prepping. Used to pick up onions in Tucumcari occasionally and looked forward to seeing the balloons over Santa Rosa as I dropped into the town on I-40. Back then I just made sure that I had good shoes, a bag that could be slung over my shoulder,some water, and a 38. Now as an occasionally traveling man I keep a bag with a bit more in the smaller truck. 
@Denton


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

my answer, the same exact thing he expects from you right now.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I like this guy's way of thinking.


----------

